# Assembled PC Configuration within 20-21 K



## nirjhar520 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi,

I need a detail on assembled PC configuration within around 20K excluding the following accessories:

i) UPS
ii) Monitor
iii) Speaker

P.N. - This is based on domestic purpose and eligible to consume updated s/w including Photoshop and other Coding tools.

Thanks in advance for your co-operation !!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 25, 2013)

mods, please move the thread.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 25, 2013)

Answer these questions: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## nirjhar520 (Jul 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Answer these questions: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html



Can I have a bit detail on AMD Processors please and please note that I dont need the following:

# Speaker
# Monitor
# Keyboard & Mouse
# UPS


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 29, 2013)

nirjhar520 said:


> Can I have a bit detail on AMD Processors please and please note that I dont need the following:
> 
> # Speaker
> # Monitor
> ...



as said by harshilsharma, answer the template first.Then only we can help you according to your needs.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 29, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> mods, please move the thread.



क्यों ?? यह thread को क्या कमी हैं ??

सीवा


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 29, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> क्यों ?? यह thread को क्या कमी हैं ??
> 
> सीवा



this thread was not here. It was created under  'reviews' thread.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 29, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> क्यों ?? यह thread को क्या कमी हैं ??
> 
> सीवा


Please don't use any other language template other than English.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jul 30, 2013)

@cilius, sorry. Was testing the Hindi language keyboard. 

Shiva


----------

